# IOS 10 devices can output DNG raw files



## mcasan (Jun 14, 2016)

So it would appear that IOS 10 and the corresponding version of IOS 10 Photos will be able to handle and process native DNG files from IOS devices.   They mentioned a few other external cameras as well.   I am guessing that Photos would access and process any DNG file which only a few cameras do as native format.

So if IOS Photos can import and process DNG, not just the preview thumbnail jpg, I wonder about Adobe's plan for Mobile LR.   Will we finally be able to move a raw file from the camera, do processing in Lr Mobile, and then move the original and edited images back to our main Lr library?   

Given that the fall launches of the new Apple OSs is only 3-4 months away, I hope Adobe already has a plan and is implementing it.





*Core Image*

The Core Image framework (CoreImage.framework) includes several enhancements.

RAW image file support is now available on iOS devices that use the A8 or A9 CPU. Core Image can decode RAW images produced by several third-party cameras as well as images produced by the iSight camera of supported iOS devices (to learn more, see AVFoundation). To process RAW images, use filterWithImageDataptions: or filterWithImageURLptions: to create a CIFilter object, adjust RAW processing options with the keys listed in RAW Image Options, and read the processed image from the filter’s outputImage property.

You can now insert custom processing into a Core Image filter graph by using the imageWithExtentrocessorDescription:argumentDigest:inputFormatutputFormatptions:roiCallbackrocessor: method. This method adds a callback block that Core Image invokes in between filters when processing an image for display or output; in the block, you can access the pixel buffers or Metal textures containing the current state of the processed image and apply your own image processing algorithms.

When using a custom processor block or writing filter kernels, you can process images in a color space other than the Core Image context’s working color space. Use the imageByColorMatchingWorkingSpaceToColorSpace: and imageByColorMatchingColorSpaceToWorkingSpace: methods to convert into and out of your color space before and after processing.

Performance is significantly improved for rendering UIImage objects that are backed by Core Image images (such as those created by using the initWithCIImage: initializer) in a UIImageView object. In addition, a Core Image–backed UIImage object that’s tagged with a wide-gamut color profile renders in a UIImageView object that uses wide-gamut color (on capable iOS devices).

Core Image kernel code can now request a specific output pixel format.

Core Image introduces five new filters:


CINinePartTiled


CINinePartStretched


CIHueSaturationValueGradient


CIEdgePreserveUpsampleFilter


CIClamp
https://developer.apple.com/library...tes/General/WhatsNewIniOS/Articles/iOS10.html


AVCapturePhotoOutput is a concrete subclass of AVCaptureOutput that provides a modern interface for most capture workflows related to still photography. In addition to basic capture of still images, a photo output supports RAW-format capture, bracketed capture of multiple images, Live Photos, and wide-gamut color. You can choose to have images delivered in RAW format, a compressed format such as JPEG, or both, and also enable automatic delivery of preview-sized images in addition to a main image. In addition, the AVCapturePhotoOutput class can format captured photos for output in the JPEG/JFIF and DNG file format.

AVCapturePhotoOutput - Apple Developer Documentation


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 14, 2016)

It's already possible to import RAW files on a iOS device and process them. Some iOS apps can do it (have a look at PhotoRaw, there is a free lite version), so LrM could do it if Adobe just took the time to implement it.


----------



## mcasan (Jun 14, 2016)

Thanks for the remark about PhotoRaw.   I don't see implementing it in my workflow.   Either I will stay Lr centric using PS and 3rd party plugins as needed or, I will move to another DAM editor.   I would want any raw image I edit on iPad to be 100% moveable to my Mac desktop complete with all edits intact.   At least having Apple doing DNG on IOS devices instead of only jpg is a step forward.


----------



## rob211 (Jun 14, 2016)

The DNG from the iPhone camera is the start obviously. But the camera roll is still the camera roll, and file access in iOS is a PITA.

As far as Lr Mobile is concerned, it's still a desktop to iOS workflow. Even if one imports RAW into the iPhone from say the CCK I don't believe Lr Mobile passes the RAW from the iOS camera roll to the desktop, or does it? So if an iPhone-generated RAW wound up there I would think you'd have the same issue, in that Lr wouldn't do anything with it. Although it can with Android RAW. Let's hope this changes, although I'm not gonna hold my breath.

Mylio might still be a better option for an iPhone camera to desktop to Lr workflow.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 14, 2016)

Lightroom Mobile for iOS doesn't even see the raw files in the camera roll. Same thing for Android by the way. Yes, the Android LrM camera app can shoot in DNG, but LrM on Android will also not import raw files from other sources.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 14, 2016)

"Lightroom Mobile for iOS doesn't even see the raw files in the camera roll."

Read this post . As you see, the user seems quite sure of what he is doing.


----------



## rob211 (Jun 14, 2016)

So what does it mean when Adobe says "Beginning with version 2.0, Lightroom for mobile supports DNG raw image capture on devices running Android versions 5.0 (Lollipop) and later." I don't have a device that supports raw or has Lollipop, so I couldn't test it out. I'm curious though for future reference. They also said this on the Lr Blog: "Currently, the only direct DNG support in Lightroom Mobile is available on Android phone in which you are able to capture images directly within Lightroom Mobile as DNG using the phone’s camera." So I assumed that if you could shoot raw with the mobile device's camera it would be treated rather differently than say importing a NEF from a DSLR into the mobile device. And using the same logic I'm hoping that they'll support the DNG actually shot by iPhones.


----------



## rob211 (Jun 14, 2016)

Whoa, just saw John's post.

So I found an image I had imported to the iPad, a DNG. It shows up with a little "RAW" icon on it. Gave it a crop, then copied it to one of the synced collections. Bam: it showed up in Lr, and was copied as a DNG. With the crop.

Then I imported some ORF raws via CCK. They imported fine. But Lr Mobile wouldn't see them in the camera roll, so I couldn't import them into Lr Mobile. I thought perhaps it was the camera, so tried some from an older Oly; nada.

Then I tried messing with the RAW ORF in the camera roll; changed it to BW. NOW Lr Mobile could see it, and I imported/copied it into a collection in Lr Mobile (the BW conversion was gone). When it synched to Lr desktop voila! the image was there as a RAW ORF with an XMP sidecar.

How did I miss this?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 14, 2016)

Interesting. It looks like this user found a workaround that even Adobe does not confirm (see the quote from the Lr blog in Rob's message). Also strange. If you edit a raw file in Apple Photos on the iPad, you edit the jpeg preview, not the raw. I have checked that so I'm certain of this, unless it changed very recently (in the last two months or so). But apparently that edit still triggers LrM to see the raw and import it...


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 14, 2016)

I don't think anyone had noticed it, Rob, and the key step seems to be editing the image with the Photos app. This loophole, if that's what it is, may well be closed in a subsequent update, but it could also be that LrM's raw workflow is closer than one imagines.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 14, 2016)

I've just tried it with a Sony A7R file. I can indeed import the .ARW file into LrM after an edit in the camera roll, but synching seems problematic. LrM keeps saying 'Uploading' and '1 pending', but it seems to go nowhere.


----------



## rob211 (Jun 14, 2016)

Yeah, I checked the file size cuz I couldn't believe they'd start tossing around huge old raws. I mean if that doesn't happen RAW TO LrM without a reduction in size I figured maybe not the other way. But my RAWs were <15MB, so maybe Johan's experience was a choke on the file size.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 14, 2016)

The upload is finally finished. I'm starting my Mac right now to see if it synced correctly and shows up.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 14, 2016)

rob211 said:


> Yeah, I checked the file size cuz I couldn't believe they'd start tossing around huge old raws.



Remember that they already upload videos, Rob.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 14, 2016)

Well, it's clear that even Lightroom desktop doesn't really understand what is going on. In the new Pending Sync Activity list, it says it is synching the .ARW file, but it also says 'Master Image missing'. Nothing is showing up yet...


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 14, 2016)

Yes! The file is showing up now. And it is indeed the raw file.


----------



## rob211 (Jun 14, 2016)

johnbeardy said:


> Remember that they already upload videos, Rob.


Didn't know that. But I dunno why I'd be worried that they'd need to be parsimonious with their bandwidth...doh.

And thanks John for the heads up about this capability. My iPad-originated images are also showing on the Adobe website. As JPEGs, although they do preserve the original's filename and extension.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 14, 2016)

As you can see from the other post, I was surprised by this. It's interesting and it may be significant, but it's too early to depend on it remaining available.


----------

